# Monster Radio 2/28/09 @ 8PM CST!



## Monster Boas (Feb 26, 2009)

Hay Guys Monster Radio will be on this Saturday at 8PM CST! Its me and my wifes birthday celebration (yes our birthdays are this Saturday)

We will also be discussing alot of different topics so join in on the fun and you would never know how adicting it is until you listen in or even call in!

Side Note: Wes Harvey is no longer part of Monster Radio for personal reasons, but the show will continue and get better and better!

So heres a little more info:

I have a radio show on Blogtalk Radio called "Monster Radio" I invite everyone from here to listen in because there are alot of different topics discussed.

*Saturday nights topics will be "The power of YouTube"! I have alot of reptile friends in the reptile world that does alot of good things on Youtube, they will be joining us to talk about what they have accomplished. Also we will have the "10 Question Line"[color]* 

Please follow the link here: 
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/MonsterRadio 
Show time: 8PM CST (Wisconsin)
When: Every Saturday Night
Topic Description: The power of YouTube"! I have alot of reptile friends in the reptile world that does alot of good things . Also we will have the "10 Question Line.

We have alot of special guests that call in. Hope to see you all there!

*SATUDAY AFTER THIS SHOW*: Brian Potter founder of NARBC will be joining us to talk about what it takes to promote a successful reptile show.

ALSO: This Saturday is Beth and my birthday so itll be a celebration in its self.

-Robert Hall


----------

